# Gaggia Classic 2007 Refurb Advice



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi there I have just bought what I believe to be a 2007 Gaggia Classic and am looking to do a full strip down as it has not been looked after







. (it was at a price I couldn't say no to)

I have found the sticky 'So you've just bought your first Gaggia Classic' so useful and also found this resource: http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/ which seems to outline everything i need to do but is there anything else i need to be aware of?

I'm thinking a full gasket/ seal kit as well as a good descaler and cleaner would be essential ( just taken off the shower screen and it looks a little mouldy so not even thinking of using it until its been fully cleaned)

I have had it working with steam from the tiny steam wand(defo to be replaced) and water coming from the shower screen, assume this means the machine is worth spending the time getting it right?

I have some experience with an automatic La Spaziale at work but am so looking forward to getting to grips with a manual machine.

Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its sounds like everything is working, but a full strip down and seal kit is always worth it

have a look on youtube for some videos of the process, its fairly straight forward but defo mark the wires and take photos as you go


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The 4 allen screws holding the boiler to the brew head can / do corrode ,make sure you use the correct allen key / hex socket in order not to damage the heads. If they are severely corroded you may need Plus gas / WD 40 to help release, if this fails some heat may be required.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Espresso Shop sells a good service kit. They're available a bit cheaper elsewhere without the stats which you won't need if fitting a PID (reccommend).

The V1/2 Silvia wand is a straight swap especially if you get a pre-modified one with a gaggia nut fitted (otherwise swap for the one on your current wand). The better V3 is more in depth to install due to needing to fit a bracket.


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Quick update - everything is now stripped down lots of piccy, labels and notes! The brew head allen bolts were tight but my good quality 5mm allen key did the job without and problems (quite surprised how many different tools it needed).

Service kit ordered from The Espresso Shop as it is an excellent price for what's included ( a couple of extras hit my basket whilst I was there - ooops)

The inside of the boiler does look quite black with a bit of calcium deposits, was expecting worse really. Not sure if it needs a descale or something more drastic ( the website covering the stripdown mentioned the use of a dremel and stainless brush)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you de-scale or put any liquid in the boiler (cleaning) DO NOT GET THE BOILER TERMINALS WET . The insulation in the terminals absorbs water / moisture and will short out. The boiler can be dried out but if you avoid getting the terminals wet it will save you work /time.

Make sure the face of the boiler is clean and not pitted, this can be achieved with wet &dry paper on a flat surface, ideally on a piece of glass .


----------



## Saffrican (May 5, 2019)

Look at Youtube at the Whole Latte Love videos. I learnt a lot there and highly recommended.


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys, machine is now up and running







. Got myself a cheap bag of beans to try it out but struggling to get the 1:2 ratio so now on the the look out for a grinder (my current one is great for V60/ cafetiere )

Was tempted with the Wilfa Svart currently for sale but dont think it is ideal for espresso long term, so get a feeling this is gonna hurt the wallet.....


----------



## batkovan (Nov 2, 2018)

Do change the bolts(at least the 4 of the boiler) with stainless steel ones - so far I remember they are not - this is design mistake. They don't cost much(under 1 pound)and can save you a lot of trouble the next time you decide to strip the boiler down.


----------



## AmandaH (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks, they did look in good condition and so may see how they fair until its next service - didnt even think about if they were stainless







!


----------

